# my babies!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

As any proud momma would, I want to share my pictures with you all! Meet Milly the blue bearded silkie, meet Wilma and Betty my partridge chicks! Milly is close to 3 months and the babies are about 1month. Can't believe they are finally here!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great kids.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> As any proud momma would, I want to share my pictures with you all! Meet Milly the blue bearded silkie, meet Wilma and Betty my partridge chicks! Milly is close to 3 months and the babies are about 1month. Can't believe they are finally here!


so dear! your Silkie is a month older than my babies, but a ringer. not sure male or female yet. the Mama is like this one,but bigger . So I'll ask my question of your thread, if I may.: This black Silkie has hideously lumpy feet. For several weeks she had eight babies pooping under her wings 24/7 and I figured it was ...you know. That's what it looks like. But it hasn't gone away. trouble?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I would check the feet and possibly use a warm wet cloth to clean the area and get a better look at the feet. If it's just debris from the babies it should wipe away after you soften it some. If the lumps are other than debris you can get a good close look at it once cleaned. Perhaps take some pictures and post them and hopefully the old timers might know exactly what this is and what exactly to do for the problem. Also sometimes you can call your local feed store and see what they recommend once you get a good look at the area. You will be able to tell more once it's cleaned. Hopefully it's not a problem. I wish I could be of more help but I'm just learning. But I would definitely clean the feet and take a close look at what's going on. I hope this helps some. I do wish you the best. Maybe someone else has a more exact answer. Hope her feet get better soon. Best wishes.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> I would check the feet and possibly use a warm wet cloth to clean the area and get a better look at the feet. If it's just debris from the babies it should wipe away after you soften it some. If the lumps are other than debris you can get a good close look at it once cleaned. Perhaps take some pictures and post them and hopefully the old timers might know exactly what this is and what exactly to do for the problem. Also sometimes you can call your local feed store and see what they recommend once you get a good look at the area. You will be able to tell more once it's cleaned. Hopefully it's not a problem. I wish I could be of more help but I'm just learning. But I would definitely clean the feet and take a close look at what's going on. I hope this helps some. I do wish you the best. Maybe someone else has a more exact answer. Hope her feet get better soon. Best wishes.


thanks for your reply. I got a picture. will try to attach it here.









can't find the close up. will try again.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish I could blow the pictures up to get a closer look. I can't really see the lumps in your pic. Did you clean them up and get a close look? Is it possible someone is pecking at her feet? Sometimes this happens?? Just a thought. Look how much your silkie looks like mine! They are twins! I just had to show you! About the same age too!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's her side view


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> I wish I could blow the pictures up to get a closer look. I can't really see the lumps in your pic. Did you clean them up and get a close look? Is it possible someone is pecking at her feet? Sometimes this happens?? Just a thought. Look how much your silkie looks like mine! They are twins! I just had to show you! About the same age too!


do they lose the frizz as they mature? I'm wondering if Mama Rosa looked like Griffin when she was that age...


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> I wish I could blow the pictures up to get a closer look. I can't really see the lumps in your pic. Did you clean them up and get a close look? Is it possible someone is pecking at her feet? Sometimes this happens?? Just a thought. Look how much your silkie looks like mine! They are twins! I just had to show you! About the same age too!











best shot I could get in dusky light. can you see? I'm trying to tell myself it's a breed thing, like the feathery feet???


----------

